# Industrial Engr, foreign degree, need career advice



## Outlier (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys, looking for tips on what steps i need to take to kick start my career. I have a degree from the Philippines and at first I thought I needed to get my degree evaluated by NCEES but then I called the state board that it isn't necessary to, unless I take the FE exam first and then work for four years to take the PE exam, which even then, he said that some companies don't really require. So what should I do? Look for an entry-level job now or take the FE exam first? Is FE exam really all that necessary for an IE? And second, will it be difficult for me to find an entry level job seeing as how I have no experience at all and my degree is from a different country? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2013)

find a job. You can take the FE whenever, it isn't always a prerequiste for jobs. it really depends on the company.


----------



## solomonb (Feb 7, 2013)

Work hard on finding a job-- HOWEVER, schedule to take the FE in October. You have several months between now and then to study-- you can study every nite for about 3 hours after job searching. The opportunities are out there, however, some are finding difficulty in securing a job. We have recommended several new engineers look at the oil patch-- Oklahoma City has lots of engineering jobs, as does Houston and Tulsa. Look at the Baaken area in North Dakota-- they are seeking engineers as well.

You really do need to become registered--taking the FE is the first part. Because you have a foreign degree, you need to get it evaluated by NCEES. You may require some additional course work in order to sit for the FE. Many foreign degreed candidates need additional course work before the state board will approve your applicaiton. Don't bitch about it-- just do it. If you think that you will be able to find an angle around the requirement, you will not, no matter how hard you try. The time spent trying to find the angle is best spent working on the deficiencies, if any, then being able to sit for the examination.

The oil patch needs lots of engineers right now--if the Baaken is not your idea of fun, then look at the Eagle play in Texas or perhaps, Pennsylvania. You will have to do some research on this--however, the data is all on the net.

Good luck.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 7, 2013)

I live in Houston. I called the Texas Board of Professional Engrs. They said I don't need to get evaluated by the NCEES, not at least until after I complete the FE exam and have worked under a PE for four years.

Yeah, I think I will take the FE in October though, while look hard for a job right now. Then after that just work for a few years and then get evaluated by the NCEES.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## solomonb (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I would get the degree evaluated and see if there are any deficiencies that you need to make up. If the answer is YES, you can do that during the 4 year period from the FE to the PE. What you don't want to do is to wait 4 years, find out that you need some additional course work and then have to take it, adding additional time to the timeline in order to sit for the PE examination. As an Industrial Engineer, I am all about efficiency and time saving. That is what I am suggesting here.

Of course, you may find that you have no deficiencies and don't have to do a thing. That would be the best case-- which may occur. However, if not, then my idea works better-- you can get the deficiencies covered and be ready to sit for the PE when your 4 year experience requirement is fulfilled.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm, well that's a good point. Thanks bud.

Right now I'm working on my resume. Kinda tough, since I don't have any work experience to put on there. Thinking about putting seminars attended, my internships.. I didn't really have any extra curriculars in college though, so that sucks.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 8, 2013)

As a fellow engineer, what else tips can you give me in general. Like what books to read. Or stuff to look out for. Btw, the jobs I'm looking at applying aren't many. There are about eight. One wants me to work with AutoCad... I don't think that is ideal for me, so I'm passing on that one. Much appreciated, solomon.


----------



## solomonb (Feb 8, 2013)

Outlier-- There are jobs out there. I would NOT be picky-- at this point. You need a job. So what if it is AUTOCAD? This is NOT your retirement job-- you need a job. You might start in AUTOCAD, stay there 6 months and then do something else. I would apply for EVERYTHING that you are remotely qualified for-- if you think that you can do it, go for it. I would temper my salary expectations as well. I had a kid tell me the other day that "everyone of his buddies" was getting between $68 and $75K, so that is what he was worth. I asked him how many offers he had-- well, none. The one offer he had was for $40K, and he then opined that he wished that he had taken it.

He did have an IE technology degree from a third tier school, had not taken the FE exam, but was arrogant enough to expect $75K. I told him "Good Luck" --- knowing full well that I would have helped him further if had any interest. Sadly, he knew more than I did, so go for it.

The oil patch is seeking engineers tonite-- yeah, it may be Oklahoma City (which is a great place), Houston or North Dakota. However, if you need a job, those are all great places.

There is no "ideal" job--none. Think of this like a 3 legged stool, with the legs being, job, salary and location. There is always one short leg--i.e., if the job and salary are good, the location sux, if the location and salary are good, the job sux.

At this point, I would get off my ass and make something happen--- There are lots of books on resume development-- the web is full of ideas-- go search for them, they are here.

The oil companies are seeking engineers in North Dakota. Yeah, it is North Dakota. That is where the jobs and work are. Is North Dakota paradise-- well, depends who you ask. Get out and explore, you might be amazed at what you find. You might like North Dakota better than you ever expected-- however, until you go and do it, you won't know. Yeah, it gets cold, -30F-- BFD-- dress for it and you will do well.

Go for it-- make something happen.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks solomon. I just sent my resume to 25+ companies yesterday. So far, nothing...


----------



## willsee (Feb 12, 2013)

Develop your social skills and network.

Chamber of Commerce, Rotaract, Kiwanis, Lions Club all need people to volunteer. Many well connected members of the community are involved in those clubs and if they aren't hiring they probably know someone who is. 90% of positions are filled without being posted online where you are just a sheet of paper competing against 100's of other sheets of paper.

Find places you want to work at and then look for someone who works there that you can meet for lunch or coffee (you paying of course) to network further.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 12, 2013)

malamang sa malamang... ako lng mkkasagot sa lahat ng tanong mo, mula umpisa hanggang maging pe ka


----------



## Outlier (Feb 12, 2013)

MapuaTech said:


> malamang sa malamang... ako lng mkkasagot sa lahat ng tanong mo, mula umpisa hanggang maging pe ka




yes, pero how can i become PE when i don't have four yrs of experience working as an engr yet?

as for social networking: yeah, i know a few people who are going to help. i hope they can get me in.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 12, 2013)

is the program you graduated from an ABET accredited?


----------



## Outlier (Feb 13, 2013)

Nope. I heard some colleges get equivalence though, even when not ABET accredited.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 13, 2013)

for non abet, you will need 6 years of acceptable eng experience. If someone worked for 10 yrs but only 2.5 years of acceptable and verified "engineering" experience under pe supervision then he cannot be admitted to sit in for pe exam.

apply and pass the fe exam first. I suggest not to rely on philippine review books as these will only help u a bit. study the fe exam prep by lindberg.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah i will be taking the fe exam this october. but in the meantime, i can't just wait for the exam. i need a eng'g job. that is what i'm looking for right now.

by the way, do you have a pdf file of the fe exam prep by lindberg?

actually i would take the april exam, but i don't think 2 months is enough to study for it? am i wrong? the deadline to apply for the april fe exam is until feb 21.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 14, 2013)

dude...don't ask for /sell pdf copies of copyrighted material. Go buy the darn thing yourself.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, I apologize.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Buy the book online. Use brand new and not 2nd hand book.

2. You cnt make it on april fe exam. Your transcript should come from your school to sent directly to ncees or state board. Allow another 4-5 weeks for evaluation.

3. Be sure to familiarize urself to english units. As philippines uses metric/SI.

4. Finally, know how to use the gravitational constant, gc.


----------



## Outlier (Feb 15, 2013)

Huh? But I called the state board and they told me I don't need to be evaluated to take the FE exam, evaluation is only for PE exam. Hmm...

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 16, 2013)

you heard it wrong.


----------

